# WLan Repeater schränkt verbindung ein (****?)



## Henig (25. Oktober 2011)

Wunderschönen  guten *Bitte Tagesform einfügen*,

ich habe eine kleine zu meinem Szenario:
Ein Haus mit 3 geschossen... Erdgeschoss, 1 Etage und 2 Etage. Im Erdgeschoss steht ein WLan Router der in der ersten Etage noch recht gute Arbeit leistet aber in der zweiten SEHR zu wünschen übrig lässt.
Nun wird ein WLan repeater im Erdgeschoss installiert, der den "Empfang" im zweiten Geschoss auf die Volle Bandbreite Verbessert. Nun fällt aber auf, dass die Verbindung im ersten Geschoss drastisch gesunken ist. Kann das an dem Repeater liegen, oder kann das auch an meiner Hardware (WLankarte, WLan Stick) liegen?

Mit freundlichstem Gruß

Henig


//ADD
Sieht so aus, alsob ich nicht der einzig ratlose bin


----------



## GMF (27. Oktober 2011)

Das mit den Repeatern ist so ne Sache. Habe selber einen zu Hause. An manchen Tagen kann man sich ohne Probleme verbinden, an manchen nur für 10 Minuten.

Aber zu deinem Problem: Schau mal ob es wirklich am Repeater liegt, also ihn einfach mal deaktivieren und sehen ob es besser wird. Wenn ja, wars der Repeater, wenn nein könnte es am Wlan Router liegen. Was auch nie schadet, den Support der Firma kontaktieren, ne Email wirkt oft wahre wunder.


----------



## Henig (11. November 2011)

Fazit : Nachdem ich den Repeater anbesteckt habe geht, ist die Verbindung weiterhin stark eingeschränkt...

Ich weiß nicht warum aber seit diesem Tag bekomme ich auch nach Firmwareupdate etc keine bessere Verbindung hin...

Mal schauen, obs vll an dem Provider liegt.


----------

